# WinCC - Datentyp Datetime



## ddb (17 September 2008)

Hallo.

Ich habe mit den Datentypen in WinCC ein Problem.

Ich kommuniziere über  den Treiber „SIMATIC S7 PROTOCOL SUITE“ mit einer Steuerung.
Ich frage dort ein Datum mit dem Datentyp „Datetime“ ab.
In WinCC habe ich den Datentyp „Datetime“ leider nicht. 
Dort stehen mir nur folgende Typen zur Verfügung:

Binäre Variable
Vorzeichenbehafteter 8-Bit Wert
Vorzeichenloser 8-Bit Wert
Vorzeichenbehafteter 16-Bit Wert
Vorzeichenloser 16-Bit Wert
Vorzeichenbehafteter 32-Bit Wert
Vorzeichenloser 32-Bit Wert
Gleitkommazahl 32-Bit IEEE 754
Gleitkommazahl 64-Bit IEEE 754
Textvariable 8-Bit Zeichensatz
Textvariable 16-Bit Zeichensatz
Rohdatentyp
 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man das Problem am besten löst?


----------



## johnij (17 September 2008)

ddb schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe mit den Datentypen in WinCC ein Problem.
> 
> ...


 
Im folgenden  Link bekommst Du die Antwort auf deine Frage 

www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=84178&Language=de


----------

